# 6 Degrees of a Podcast "We're Alive"



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

So while on Facebook (*1*), I saw a post from Midnight Syndicate (*2*) about HauntTopic Podcast (*3*) episode of *"We're Alive" *(*4*), which led me to iTunes (*5*), to download and listen to episode 1 - part 1 (*6*).

I gotta say, I'm only 10 minutes into the first of 78 podcasts, and it's dang good. It seems to be a modern story of zombie apocolypse survival, in the fashion of a 1950's radio show, complete with sound effects, music, actors, and dialogue. As a kid, I used to listen to those old rebroadcasts of "Mystery Theater" in the NOCAL Bay Area in the evenings, and they entranced me like they did to the previous generation.

I'm sure this has been brought up before since the podcast dates to 2009, but I'm glad to have found such a gem.

Disclaimer: I am no way affiliated with Facebook, Midnight Syndicate, HauntTopic, iTunes, or We're Alive" podcast. But I do shamelessly plug things I like.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm pretty much current with the series and I'm still hooked. The episodes are only about 20 minutes long, but I enjoy them a lot. 

But yes, modern day story of survival, dealing with the good and bad parts of humanity after the apocalypse and the relationships between the survivors. I love the old school radio show style of it.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

gee thanks guys now I'll be up all night listening to this. With head phones on in the dark house because I'm the only one up. Dang it 6am comes quick! Oh well I'll sleep after kid is in school back to Zombies!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I've listened to them all another good podcast is underwood and flinch a vampire podcast


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, these sound like great finds!
I may have to start taking the bus for a couple hours or so each day, and listening to podcasts is easier than lugging books and magazines around. 

I can listen to these after I finish HauntCast each month!

Wonder why i never heard of them before? Any others?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

JustJimAZ, I'm sure there's more. I never thought to look up "zombie" in iTunes to see what pops up. Or "vampire", or anything else. Although I DID find Hauntcast and RFR a few years ago by searching or "halloween".


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Finishing the last few podcast, this is simply outstanding.

Most Impactful Part: In the arena when Samantha was taken down to the center. "Don't look through the window, Datu! Promise me! PROMISE ME!"


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

No best line as of now is Scratch to Hawii-dude : "you better start running"

If I ever do a zombie them in the haunt that has to be on the audio.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That Scratch @#$%'s me off to no end! Just when I think she got blown up, she shows up somewhere. I hope she dies slowly, painfully, covered with BBQ sauce. omnomnomnom

Finished the most recent one, thinking there was more, only to have a sadface realizing I have to wait for the next one.

[staring at iTunes ready to instantly click...staring...waiting...]


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

It's monday A new one will be out soon. Hopefully soon we'll fine out what is going on with Lizzy and Burt. *growls* I think I now know how my mom feels about her soaps. This is mine. *gose to start I tunes.*


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Burt's too rugged and durable to have something happen to him, and since he's a main character, I believe (translation: hope) he's ok. That's a whole 'nother episode of what happens to him!

Burt: _"Lizzy, I am your father."_
Lizzy: _"NNnnnnooooo!!!!!"_

From the start of the traitor episode, I totally thought it was Kelly the Lawyer, finding out she [censored by Disclaimer Police]


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought so to for a couple of minutes then I realized that as a lawyer she would probably be afraid of what the mallers would do to her instead of helping her.

Though as we see blackmail is a powerful tool.


----------

